
Revel Pharmaceuticals: Glucosepane chemistry for aging damage repair - apsec112
https://www.revelpharmaceuticals.com/
======
coder4life
AGE crosslink breakers are the dream man. I remember when Alteon's AGE breaker
ALT-711 started getting hot... they were waiting on stage 2 clinical trials to
measure arterial stiffness and ED shit, and it didn't live up to the hype. The
stock cratered 95% in one day, and two days before I was desperately trying to
get an e-trade account set up so I could invest.

This is why I don't invest.

